# Missy-Fans aufgepasst...!



## MetalFan (18 Aug. 2013)

*Rookie Blue: RTL zeigt Cop-Serie am Samstagnachmittag*

Gleich zu Dienstantritt degradiert: RTL zeigt die kanadische Cop-Serie Rookie Blue ab Ende September als deutsche Free-TV-Premiere - allerdings im Samstagnachmittagsprogramm um 16 Uhr. Fünf Cops, die frisch von der Akademie kommen, stehen im Zentrum der Serie.

Im September läuft wieder eine US-Serie am Samstagnachmittag bei RTL: Ab dem 14. September 2013 um 16 Uhr zeigt der Branchenprimus die kanadische Serie „Rookie Blue“ als Free-TV-Premiere, in der Regel als Doppelfolgen (am 21. etwa gibt es wegen Formel eins nur eine Episode). In den Vereinigten Staaten und Kanada hat sich „Rookie Blue“ mittlerweile als Sommerserie etabliert, unlängst wurde die Serie für eine fünfte Staffel verlängert.
Weiterlesen...

Schön sie nach "Reaper" wieder im deutschen Free-TV zu sehen! 
Auch wenn der Slot, wie schon damals auf ProSieben. bescheiden ist!


----------



## gugolplex (18 Aug. 2013)

Tolle Nachrichten!


----------



## darkbogen (9 Okt. 2013)

super anschauen!


----------



## MetalFan (23 Okt. 2013)

Die Freude war leider nur von kurzer Dauer - RTL setzt "Rookie Blue" ab!  :angry:

RTL baut um: «Rookie Blue» muss weichen Quotenmeter.de


----------



## Toolman (23 Okt. 2013)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Die Freude war leider nur von kurzer Dauer - RTL setzt "Rookie Blue" ab!  :angry:
> 
> RTL baut um: «Rookie Blue» muss weichen Quotenmeter.de



Das war ja fast wieder klar. Die be********en Privaten geben solchen Serien einfach keine Chance. Stattdessen läuft den ganzen Tag dieser Daily-Soap Schrott. Oder es wandert ins Nachtprogramm, wo die Einschaltquoten ja bekanntlich die höchsten sind kopf99 Damit sowas mal höhere Beachtung bekommt muss es schon ein Topknaller in den USA sein...
Aber hauptsache Super-Talent, DSDS und wie der ganze andere Mist heißt, geht in die 5.000te Staffel


----------



## MetalFan (23 Okt. 2013)

Selbst ein Top-Knaller in den USA ist (leider) keine Erfolgsgarantie - bspw. wird "The Following" in die Nacht bzw. zu RTL Nitro geschoben.  :angry:

Wenn sie "Rookie Blue" gegen Scripted Reality-Mist austauschen kriege ich das :kotz:en!


----------



## Sachse (23 Okt. 2013)

nu mal langsam Metal, Rookie Blue läuft auf nem pay-TV Sender in den Staaten  also muss das bei uns schiefgehen, genauso wie Breaking Bad im Free-TV nix wird, da alle diese Serien bissle Hirnschmalz erfordern und das sprech ich den Zuschauern des Trash-TV ala Scripted-Reality in Deutschland komplett ab. 

bei "The Following" sieht's aktuell auch derbe mies aus, auf FOX sind die Quoten auch net prickelnd atM, aber die ersten drei folgen, die ich gesehen habe, waren interessant


----------



## Tight66955 (24 Okt. 2013)

"Homeland" ist auch so ein Kandidat. Da bin ich auch mal gespannt wie lange es noch auf Sat 1 läuft


----------

